# Goodridge SS brake lines



## ezemaxima (Jul 29, 2002)

I'm upgrading my Maxima to Goodridge SS brake lines. What do you guy recommend for brake fluid? Since i have to bleed the brake lines, i might as well flush the lines out and put in fresh brake fliuds. Just mainly for street and occasional drag strip use.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I used a ford brake fluid that has a higher boiling point. Real cheap.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Sentra GTR-1 says.....*

Use the best dude......when I put on my goodridge stainless lines I flushed and filled the system with fresh Motul Dot 4 brake fluid. I definitley felt a big difference over stock. You should check it out. Peace!


----------

